# JHB Vape Meet #5



## Stroodlepuff

We going to Alibi again, it has been booked as per the post below. 

When: 30th August 2014

Venue: Alibi Fourways

Time: 14:00

Till: When we all overdose on nicotine


[rsvp=3419]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]

1am7h30n3 2
Adam 4
Adksuperman 1
adriaan 3
Alex 1
annemarievdh 2
arshad 2
AtomicFruit 2
Austin VapeonMadison 2
baksteen8168 3
BigAnt 2
bwbwings 2
Chef Guest 2
Cliff 1
Darth_V@PER 3
Derek 2
devdev 1
DoC 1
Ernst@topQ 1
Ferdi 2
Gizmo 4
GoblinGrffn 2
Grayz 1
HappyCamper 1
Harryssss 2
huffnpuff 2
ibi 2
JB1987 1
Jimbo 1
Joey786 2
johan 1
Kent90 1
KieranD 4
kimbo 3
Kuhlkatz 1
Leon 2
M4dm0nk3y 1
Melinda 2
Michael 8
Mike_E 3
Mklops 2
Moist 1
Morne 1
MurderDoll 1
NickT 2
Nightfearz 2
paulph201 1
PeterHarris 2
Phill 2
Poppie 1
Raslin 2
Reinhardt 1
Riddle 2
Rob Fisher 3
Rowan Francis 2
rvdwesth 2
Shako 2
ShaneW 1
ShaunCro 1
Silver 2
Silverbear 2
Smoke187 1
Smokyg 2
Snakeza 1
Sophia 2
Stroodlepuff 9
sunneyboy 2
SVS1000 3
TalhaMoolla 1
thekeeperza 2
Tiaan Clarke 2
TylerD 0
u4ria 2
Vape Witch 3
VapeGrrl 2
Vaporeon 1
Wapper 5
Yiannaki 3
yuganp 1
zadiac 1
ziti 1
ZortEd 3

Total: 165

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Ooooooo, that sounds good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

I'm in, I'm in, I'm in 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZortEd

This time i'm not missing it..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KieranD

I will be there too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I too will try and make the groot trek up the hill for this one!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## ZortEd

You guys are the best, and to put a face by the name/nick, that alone i think is worth the travel not even mentioning the fact that you can walk away with some awsome new friends and who knows maybe some juice or an ego twist

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

ZortEd said:


> You guys are the best, and to put a face by the name/nick, that alone i think is worth the travel not even mentioning the fact that you can walk away with some awsome new friends and who knows maybe some juice or an ego twist


 
The best part is making friends

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AtomicFruit

Looking forward to it


----------



## baksteen8168

Will try to attend


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Is everyone still happy with The Alibi as a venue?

I was thinking of moving it to another venue possibly Picolinos, much more space and we can set up nicely. Alternatively I need to book out the entire Alibi - Thoughts?


----------



## TylerD

I think most of the people will anyway stand outside at Alibi. So IMO booking the whole place will be a waste.

Picolinos looks very promising. I like it!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh

I personaly dont care were it is, you guys always do such a grate job. All I want is a vape meet with lots of vape goedies and vapers


----------



## thekeeperza

Alibi is a great venue. The service is epic. They run individual tabs without any issues.
Happy with Alibi unless space becomes an issue.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex

The Pico place has interesting photos, that gets my vote. http://www.picolinos.co.za/about.html

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Alex said:


> The Pico place has interesting photos, that gets my vote. http://www.picolinos.co.za/about.html


 
We also know the manager, he has bought stock from us a few times to resell, there is a perfect section there to set up


----------



## annemarievdh

The Picolinos has a play area!!!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Yip

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Ok ok I vote for Picolinos


----------



## Silver

Hi Stroods

While I do always think a change can be a good thing, I think that Alibis has sort of "proven" itself as a good venue.

- it has good parking
- good food
- excellent service and the waiters are really brilliant
- its not overly expensive
- many know where it is
- Alibis have always tried to accommodate us

So I would be leaning towards staying at Alibi and perhaps discussing how best to accommodate us and the vape tables with them - before thinking of changing the venue...

Just my view

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Melinda

We can Try Picolino's, maybe give it a test run and see, it's always good to have a backup should we ever require it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

https://www.facebook.com/events/1528359237384404/?context=create&source=77 

Invite your friends


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Ok heres what I'll do

I will speak to both venues and see what they are willing to give us. The only problem with Picolinos is when ordering food they can be a bit slow sometimes but the food is fantastic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

I'm keen on the Alibi 

It was a super rad venue!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Have emailed both venues - lets see what they say

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

@Stroodlepuff I wanna join, how will the disablility access be at them?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I have asked Picolinos as I am not 100% sure about them, but Alibi does have as far as I know. Will confirm with them too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Stroodlepuff said:


> I have asked Picolinos as I am not 100% sure about them, but Alibi does have as far as I know. Will confirm with them too


 

Thx


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


> @Stroodlepuff I wanna join, how will the disablility access be at them?


 
It should not be a problem, lot of us guys would assist in any way possible.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Oh my goodness - @kimbo, if you can make it for the vape meet that would be really awesome.
I am sure you will enjoy it thoroughly.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> Oh my goodness - @kimbo, if you can make it for the vape meet that would be really awesome.
> I am sure you will enjoy it thoroughly.


 
Tx @Silver, If all works out i will take the bus to JHB for the meet and have a friend pick me up there then i will leave the monday for a week of Tiger Fishing  The pros of being "retired"

I really wanna meet al you wonderfull ppl that helped me so much

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Oupa

Maybe Vapour Mountain can attend this one if we can make a plan... nothing definite, just a maybe. That's if OK with all involved?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Oupa said:


> Maybe Vapour Mountain can attend this one if we can make a plan... nothing definite, just a maybe. That's if OK with all involved?


 
Of course!!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BansheeZA

We are a few from klerksdorp that wants to attend. We will see closer to the time

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Joey786

Competitions?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Joey786 said:


> Competitions?


 
They will be announced closer to the time


----------



## Chef Guest

New venue I say. Change is good.



Stroodlepuff said:


> Is everyone still happy with The Alibi as a venue?
> 
> I was thinking of moving it to another venue possibly Picolinos, much more space and we can set up nicely. Alternatively I need to book out the entire Alibi - Thoughts?


----------



## Tiaan Clarke

Since the wifely person (WP) and I are new vapers, I'm keen on attending a Vape Meet. Need to ask WP's opinion. I've not been too active on the forums and have only met @annemarievdh and @Stroodlepuff and whoever it was in the shop helping me with the iClear 30 yesterday.


----------



## annemarievdh

Tiaan Clarke said:


> Since the wifely person (WP) and I are new vapers, I'm keen on attending a Vape Meet. Need to ask WP's opinion. I've not been too active on the forums and have only met @annemarievdh and @Stroodlepuff and whoever it was in the shop helping me with the iClear 30 yesterday.


That is a good idea. You will learn so much 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## Tiaan Clarke

I'm scared that learning too much will have me whipping out the credit card which might not be a good idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Tiaan Clarke said:


> I'm scared that learning too much will have me whipping out the credit card which might not be a good idea.


Hahaha thats a big possibility  


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## Tiaan Clarke

I asked the bank's opinion and they said a lot of words I don't dare mention here.

I'll be sure to bring cash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Tiaan Clarke said:


> I asked the bank's opinion and they said a lot of words I don't dare mention here.
> 
> I'll be sure to bring cash.


bwaHahahahaha


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## Tiaan Clarke

» iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

How?! That's like a Facebook status update from an airfreshener.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MarkK

@Tiaan Clarke


----------



## annemarievdh

Tiaan Clarke said:


> » iPhone VapeCase & mPt3
> 
> How?! That's like a Facebook status update from an airfreshener.


 
Its just my Tapatalk signature, for a bit of fun


----------



## Tiaan Clarke

Jeez @MarkK, I just mentioned the bank not being happy with me and you show me even more things I might spend money on...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Tiaan Clarke said:


> Jeez @MarkK, I just mentioned the bank not being happy with me and you show me even more things I might spend money on...


 
This is my VapeCase and mPt3 on my iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK

@Tiaan Clarke

You have no idea.

I could spend 10k of your money right now if you like. you will be vaping for years before needing replacement anything 

*Edit* early morning grammar ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## VapeGrrl

@Stroodlepuff , please let me know if there is anything I can help with organizing the meeting. I know how stressful it can be. No matter how small or big the task just let me know. Looking forward to the nest meeting

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

I know I am still a noob, but will also be willing to help. (Provided I will be able to attend. Will confirm a bit closer to the date.)


----------



## Nightfearz

Wow, this sounds like fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca

Will not be able to make the 30th of August. But enjoy it.


----------



## SunRam

The 30th is my boy's birthday party, so I won't be able to make it.


----------



## Chef Guest

Tiaan Clarke said:


> I'm scared that learning too much will have me whipping out the credit card which might not be a good idea.


This is inevitable. 

Resign yourself to spending money that should be going into your kids college fund on vape gear.

And don't feel guilty about it! You can always sell your stuff to upcoming vapers and put the proceeds towards more, prettier stuff! 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Chef Guest said:


> This is inevitable.
> 
> Resign yourself to spending money that should be going into your kids college fund on vape gear.
> 
> And don't feel guilty about it! You can always sell your stuff to upcoming vapers and put the proceeds towards more, prettier stuff!
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


This is so true

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

@MarkK is there one for a galaxy S5?

No. Wait. Forget it. If I buy that then it will automatically invalidate all my purchases to date and as a result the earth will cease to spin. 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Alibi:

HI Sharri,
Sure we can assist with your function !
We can do the outside section as before, unfortunately we cant do inside as I will end up having nowhere to seat non-smokers, as the rest of my outside section is smoking and although I understand the electronic cigarette, my non-smoking clientele will not be impressed if they have nowhere to sit...
I have 8 of the small square tables, 4 cocktail tables and 4 of the large barrels that can be used for your vendors.
Due to the fact that we are 1 level, disability access is pretty straight forward and we do have a separate toilet facility for those living with disability. The only step onto the section we normally give you is about the same height as a standard pavement, which if we use a simple method of a plank and some bricks, we can construct a wheelchair accessible ramp..
I look forward to hearing from you soon.
Regards
Shaun

Picolinos:


Hi Sharri,
We cannot host it at the restaurant , but if you would like to come look at the lodge you are more than welcome? I think it’s R2500 -R3000.00 but I can confirm with Ted tomorrow
Regards
Maire


Thoughts? If we were to use picolinos we would need to charge for vendor tables and maybe a small entrance to cover the costs so I am leaning more towards Alibi - whats nice about the lodge however is that we would be the only people there

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Harryssss

Great will be there


----------



## Morne

This will be my first vape meet...... Cant wait!!


----------



## annemarievdh

Well, it looks like Alibi will be the better choice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## kimbo

Hi @Stroodlepuff thank you for finding out about the disability access

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops

I really hope I can make this one...

The 1st I wasnt vaping yet, 2nd vape meet I was writing Exams and the 3rd I was flat broke....

So maybe fourth time lucky?

Let hope so...


----------



## johan

Mklops said:


> I really hope I can make this one...
> 
> The 1st I wasnt vaping yet, 2nd vape meet I was writing Exams and the 3rd I was flat broke....
> 
> So maybe fourth time lucky?
> 
> Let hope so...


 
Hope to meet you this time stinking rich!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks for getting the info @Stroodlepuff 

I suppose the Alibis outside section is doable if we have a similar number of vapers as last time. 
We may just need to think carefully about the positioning of the vendors tables so its not cramped.

I can't comment on the lodge at Picolinos because I have no idea of the suitability of it.

If numbers allow, I'd say Alibis will be fine...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Silver said:


> Thanks for getting the info @Stroodlepuff
> 
> I suppose the Alibis outside section is doable if we have a similar number of vapers as last time.
> We may just need to think carefully about the positioning of the vendors tables so its not cramped.
> 
> I can't comment on the lodge at Picolinos because I have no idea of the suitability of it.
> 
> If numbers allow, I'd say Alibis will be fine...


 
Rustika Guest Lodge


----------



## Silver

Thanks for that link
Looks nice

I'd suggest that you go past there and check it out before deciding on it.
We would need somewhere under cover in case it rains
I assume food can be ordered from the Picolinos kitchen...

Also, what would the rough cost be for vendors tables and vaper entry should we decide to have it there?

Call me boring but something tells me we should stick to Alibis...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Silver said:


> Thanks for that link
> Looks nice
> 
> I'd suggest that you go past there and check it out before deciding on it.
> We would need somewhere under cover in case it rains
> I assume food can be ordered from the Picolinos kitchen...
> 
> Also, what would the rough cost be for vendors tables and vaper entry should we decide to have it there?
> 
> Call me boring but something tells me we should stick to Alibis...


 
I tend to agree with you @Silver  I really dont want to have to charge - we're not there yet. If everyone is happy with Alibi I will book


----------



## Silver

Ok great @Stroodlepuff 
I really don't think anyone is unhappy with Alibis at all - for all the previous positive reasons people have given.

From my side, I say go ahead and book Alibis

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Ok great @Stroodlepuff
> I really don't think anyone is unhappy with Alibis at all - for all the previous positive reasons people have given.
> 
> From my side, I say go ahead and book Alibis



+1 in favour of Alibi


----------



## devdev

The lodge must come to the party...

Free venue = All drinks & meals being sold by the lodge

If we pay for the lodge = Bring your own goods

I say paying for the lodge is crap, if they offer us free lodge and they get the upside of F&B sales, then that is great.

Alibi are being silly about the non-smokers. They can give us half of inside, but we can agree not to vape in there maybe?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Just on the topic of Alibis
What if we were to ask them to book the whole place for us? Then there is no issue regarding vaping inside with other customers there.


----------



## devdev

Silver said:


> Just on the topic of Alibis
> What if we were to ask them to book the whole place for us? Then there is no issue regarding vaping inside with other customers there.


 
I was thinking that, but they may feel that the total amount of F&B sold at previous vape meets did not justify giving us the whole place...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

All things considered, getting the outside section at Alibis is a good compromise - numbers permitting


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Yip that was what I initially asked him for - Dont think he is quite prepared to give us the whole venue yet!

I agree with you Dev but they dont seem to want to comprimise. Maybe someone else can try  I am not a good negotiatior


----------



## Silver

One thing that may be worth asking is if the vendors tables are set up inside until a particular time, say from 2pm to 5pm.
Then they can be cleared for Alibis to serve customers for their evening session...

After that, the meet tends to get less busy anyway and people move around a lot chatting to one another.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Silver said:


> One thing that may be worth asking is if the vendors tables are set up inside until a particular time, say from 2pm to 5pm.
> Then they can be cleared for Alibis to serve customers for their evening session...
> 
> After that, the meet tends to get less busy anyway and people move around a lot chatting to one another.


 
Thats an idea  I will ask him now.


----------



## devdev

Stroodlepuff said:


> I am not a good negotiatior


 
Damnit, why was I only told about this now. Lol

Let's stick with Alibi. The staff are excellent, and they are able to keep separate bills running for 50+ orders, which is no small feat!

Maybe it is worth asking Alibi if they are happy with the amount of business it brings in?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

devdev said:


> Damnit, why was I only told about this now. Lol
> 
> Let's stick with Alibi. The staff are excellent, and they are able to keep separate bills running for 50+ orders, which is no small feat!
> 
> Maybe it is worth asking Alibi if they are happy with the amount of business it brings in?


 
And if the answer in yes .. tell them more space = more ppl = more business for them


----------



## Gizmo

Info updated. Please rsvp on the front page. Lets pass 120 this time


----------



## HappyCamper

Yeeeha


----------



## Yiannaki

There like a bear 


Ooooh I see @Rob Fisher on the list

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

So far it looks like I will be able to attend. Are there vape specials at vape meets?


----------



## Melinda

baksteen8168 said:


> So far it looks like I will be able to attend. Are there vape specials at vape meets?


 
Sometimes....maybe.....depends

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Melinda said:


> Sometimes....maybe.....depends


Hey, I had to try.


----------



## Andre

baksteen8168 said:


> So far it looks like I will be able to attend. Are there vape specials at vape meets?


Yip, you meet special people, like yourself of course.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Andre said:


> Yip, you meet special people, like yourself of course.


 
You like me! You really really like me!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Melinda

baksteen8168 said:


> You like me! You really really like me!!


 
of course we like you....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

baksteen8168 said:


> You like me! You really really like me!!


No doubt, any man who treats HRH like you, is a gentleman of the highest caliber.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

So now we need to convince @Andre to make an appearance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

baksteen8168 said:


> So far it looks like I will be able to attend. Are there vape specials at vape meets?


I will have 5 bottles of liquid available which were imported from America at R.10 for 5.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> So now we need to convince @Andre to make an appearance


Would have loved to, but am out of the country then.


----------



## baksteen8168

Melinda said:


> of course we like you....


Aww, Thank you


----------



## baksteen8168

Andre said:


> No doubt, any man who treats HRH like you, is a gentleman of the highest caliber.


Isn't this how HRH should be treated? (otherwise its to the dungeon?)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

TylerD said:


> I will have 5 bottles of liquid available which were imported from America at R.10 for 5.


 
That sounds very special. (I am a bis scared to ask what, as you CLEARLY did not like them )

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

baksteen8168 said:


> That sounds very special. (I am a bis scared to ask what, as you CLEARLY did not like them )


Let's just say, if you mix that juice with your petrol, your Rotor might hit a new record on the 1/4 mile.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

TylerD said:


> Let's just say, if you mix that juice with your petrol, your Rotor might hit a new record on the 1/4 mile.


 
I'LL TAKE THEM!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Melinda

Andre said:


> Would have loved to, but am out of the country then.


 
Where ya going ?


----------



## Andre

Melinda said:


> Where ya going ?


Istanbul for a few days, then Georgia for a few weeks.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gizmo

TylerD said:


> I will have 5 bottles of liquid available which were imported from America at R.10 for 5.


 
HAHAHHA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Only 27 people confirmed. Come on guys we can do much much better than that. 

Vendors if you want a table on the day Please email me at sharri@ecigssa.co.za to book


----------



## Chef Guest

Not sure if I can make it yet. Will confirm asap. 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Kent90

Hi all,

Being a newbie type person, I'd obviously like to come but what exactly happens at a vape meet?

Is there stuff for sale/show and tell etc?

Is there a fee to join?

Being new and not knowing anybody yet is a wee bit daunting.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Kent90 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Being a newbie type person, I'd obviously like to come but what exactly happens at a vape meet?
> 
> Is there stuff for sale/show and tell etc?
> 
> Is there a fee to join?
> 
> Being new and not knowing anybody yet is a wee bit daunting.



There is lots on show on the day. No fee to join. It's the perfect place for a newbie to be  lots can be learnt on the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

No don't worry @Kent90 Vape Meets are tons of fun, and there are lots of products to see and try, and crazy people having lots of fun and geeking out - just do it, you definitely won't be sorry!

Stroodle Are we going to be setting up competitions again?

I am happy to judge coil building again.

I won't be entering cloud chasing though.

I may enter "Vajazzle my Kayfun"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kent90

Ok well then I'll see you guys there

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stroodlepuff

devdev said:


> No don't worry @Kent90 Vape Meets are tons of fun, and there are lots of products to see and try, and crazy people having lots of fun and geeking out - just do it, you definitely won't be sorry!
> 
> Stroodle Are we going to be setting up competitions again?
> 
> I am happy to judge coil building again.
> 
> I won't be entering cloud chasing though.
> 
> I may enter "Vajazzle my Kayfun"


Yip will sort comps out tomorrow things have been so hectic I feel like I have left it a bit late this time but we will manage.


----------



## Yiannaki

Kent90 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Being a newbie type person, I'd obviously like to come but what exactly happens at a vape meet?
> 
> Is there stuff for sale/show and tell etc?
> 
> Is there a fee to join?
> 
> Being new and not knowing anybody yet is a wee bit daunting.



Hi there Kent

In a nutshell, a vape meet is a get together of members/friends/family for a fun filled vaping experience. 

You will get to meet all the awesome people behind the usernames.

You will get to learn about new devices or can get first hand info, on devices you're interested in by chatting to other members and retailers. 

The retailers haven't been confirmed yet but you will also be able to purchase new hardware, e liquid and everything else vape related.

Did I mention that you're gonna have a BLAST? 

No fees, required to be there. You'll only be paying for whatever drinks/food you order and of course, whatever new goodies you might purchase.

I know it might be daunting, but you're obviously welcome to bring friends and family with you on the day. The more the merrier

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## devdev

Yes - and bring a credit card with a very low spending limit. Vape Meets are definitely not 'disposable income' friendly environments

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M4dm0nk3y

RSVP'ed - This should be fun, looking forward to my first vape meet  (I'm really curious to see a Reo, feel it in hand and maybe, if someone is willing, have a few puffs since I am hearing good things about the Reomizer. Will bring my own drip tips of course)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y

How are on-the-spot transactions for purchases handled? Card Device/Laptop + Payfast?

I have a feeling I am going to spend some money judging from the pictures posted from the previous vape meet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

M4dm0nk3y said:


> RSVP'ed - This should be fun, looking forward to my first vape meet  (I'm really curious to see a Reo, feel it in hand and maybe, if someone is willing, have a few puffs since I am hearing good things about the Reomizer. Will bring my own drip tips of course)



I'll more than gladly let you have a few toots off Eva on the day  

Just don't blame me for what happens to your wallet a few days after that  #Reoville


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hi All
So here are the details of the Vape Meet which have been confirmed:

*Date:* 30th August 2014 at 14:00 - Vendors and staff are requested to be there at 13:00
*Venue:* The Alibi
*Competitions:*
Cloud Blowing Competition number 3 - Prizes to be announced
Judges for the competition: To be announced

Coil Building competition - Prizes to be announced
Judges to be anounced

Lucky Draw - Vendors please email sharri@ecigssa.co.za should you wish to sponsor prizes, I have emailed numerous other vendors from the above email address offering them tables and requesting prizes

Vendor Tables - Vendors should you wish to have a table at the Vape meet please email sharri@ecigssa.co.za to book your table, vendors are requested to come at 13:00 to set up.

Taste Box collection: Please bring juices for our 3 Taste Boxes travelling the country. Vendors are also more than welcome to give of their juices. Make sure the bottles are secure and well marked with nicotine content, etcetera.

PIF gear collection: Bring any vaping gear you wish to donate to PIF. This gear will be handed to PIF Boss @TylerD at the end of the day.

Photographer/Videographer: Non -forum member

More details will be announced as time goes on:

As it Stands the Vendor Tables are as follows:

Vape King
Skyblue Vaping
Vape Club

Please dont forget to press the RSVP button on the first post of this thread should you wish to attend. Lets try beat the 121 mark we made last time.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nightfearz

Its like waiting for xmas eve to open presents...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Joey786

Rsvp +1 @Snakeza

Calisto in boksburg said we can use their place for vape meet next round
They have enough space upstairs and separate downstairs area as well, no fees according to the guy unless we requesting a particular menu then 50% payment on the food is required


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Joey786 said:


> Rsvp +1 @Snakeza
> 
> Calisto in boksburg said we can use their place for vape meet next round
> They have enough space upstairs and separate downstairs area as well, no fees according to the guy unless we requesting a particular menu then 50% payment on the food is required


 
Nice one  Will keep that in mind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Joey786 said:


> Rsvp +1 @Snakeza
> 
> Calisto in boksburg said we can use their place for vape meet next round
> They have enough space upstairs and separate downstairs area as well, no fees according to the guy unless we requesting a particular menu then 50% payment on the food is required


 
+1 for this. (closer to me)


----------



## Joey786

Coil building competition and cloud blowing
For me and @Snakeza

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chef Guest

@Joey786 Why the bad spelling rating?


----------



## Paulie

You can count me in ill be coming through


----------



## Gizmo

Please all click the rsvp button on the front page

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Leon

Will be there


----------



## Gizmo

Now 44 is a good start  lets break 150 to make it legend

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

We will have a guest from the US OF A Joining us  - A gentleman by the name of Austin who does modifications on mods Some of his work can be seen here

This is who will be joining us 

He is in South Africa at the time and has said he is looking very forward to see what we have to offer!

Lets make this one massive to impress our visitor

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Stroodlepuff said:


> We will have a guest from the US OF A Joining us  - A gentleman by the name of Austin who does modifications on mods Some of his work can be seen here
> 
> This is who will be joining us
> 
> He is in South Africa at the time and has said he is looking very forward to see what we have to offer!
> 
> Lets make this one massive to impress our visitor


 
All the people I've met in Madison, Wisconsin are just great.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

johan said:


> All the people I've met in Madison, Wisconsin are just great.


 
Major O/T but your new profile pic is right on the money @johan. 100% consistent with who you are. Good work!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kent90

M4dm0nk3y said:


> How are on-the-spot transactions for purchases handled? Card Device/Laptop + Payfast?
> 
> I have a feeling I am going to spend some money judging from the pictures posted from the previous vape meet



My question as well, do I need to bring a wad of cash or will there be people with a card machine?


----------



## devdev

Kent90 said:


> My question as well, do I need to bring a wad of cash or will there be people with a card machine?


Ok generally it is a CoD environment.

There are cash machines at the venue, but you need to go for a long walk or drive to get to them.

You can also do EFTs to vendors (or credit card transactions on their sites) and then collect at the vapemeet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

devdev said:


> Ok generally it is a CoD environment.
> 
> There are cash machines at the venue, but you need to go for a long walk or drive to get to them.
> 
> You can also do EFTs to vendors (or credit card transactions on their sites) and then collect at the vapemeet


 
We will have a card machine there

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

devdev said:


> Major O/T but your new profile pic is right on the money @johan. 100% consistent with who you are. Good work!


 
Agree with you @devdev.

Ω @johan is a handsum young man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Make that 51.... Boooo Yaaah peeps  Trying to ring up some more ....Ω  Ω


----------



## johan

annemarievdh said:


> Agree with you @devdev.
> 
> Ω @johan is a handsum young man


 
 Thanks for the honesty and sincerity

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Darth_V@PER

I would like to try actually meet more people this time!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Darth_V@PER said:


> I would like to try actually meet more people this time!!!


Agreed! And this time around I don't have myself double booked for anything!

From 2 onwards, it's vape meet time till we get kicked out 

PS @Stroodlepuff please let me know if can help out in any way on the day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Will do bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grayz

highly recommend card machines as you don't see the cash disappear out your hand lol, you feel much happier swiping the old plastic card and can happily throw 1 or 2 more gadgets in without feeling it when you do the hand to hand trade...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Grayz said:


> highly recommend card machines as you don't see the cash disappear out your hand lol, you feel much happier swiping the old plastic card and can happily throw 1 or 2 more gadgets in without feeling it when you do the hand to hand trade...


And I'm sure retailers feel happier as they can get you to buy more


----------



## Stroodlepuff

53...we're getting there... Come on guys


----------



## MurderDoll

I can't RSVP using Tapatalk.


----------



## Gizmo

No you have to use a browser.


----------



## BansheeZA

You guys are making it difficult for us poor blokes 200km away by starting so late....

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BansheeZA said:


> You guys are making it difficult for us poor blokes 200km away by starting so late....
> 
> sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop


 
I'm 600km's away!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Gizmo please add two more guests non-forum members... new converts of mine from PTA.
Graeme
Sabie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

Just click the rsvp button again Rob and input 3 people

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> Just click the rsvp button again Rob and input 3 people
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


 
Did that but there is no way for names input... are we not doing name tags this time?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Don't worry name tags will be there On the day. Non forum members will get written on the day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hi All

So here are the details of the Vape Meet which have been confirmed:

Date: 30th August 2014 at 14:00 - Vendors and staff are requested to be there at 13:00

Venue: The Alibi

Competitions:
Cloud Blowing Competition number 3 - Prizes to be announced
Judges for the competition: To be announced

Coil Building competition - Prizes to be announced
Judges to be anounced

Lucky Draw - Vendors please email sharri@ecigssa.co.za should you wish to sponsor prizes, I have emailed numerous other vendors from the above email address offering them tables and requesting prizes

Vendor Tables - Vendors should you wish to have a table at the Vape meet please email sharri@ecigssa.co.za to book your table, vendors are requested to come at 13:00 to set up.

Taste Box collection: Please bring juices for our 3 Taste Boxes travelling the country. Vendors are also more than welcome to give of their juices. Make sure the bottles are secure and well marked with nicotine content, etcetera.

PIF gear collection: Bring any vaping gear you wish to donate to PIF. This gear will be handed to PIF Boss @TylerD at the end of the day.

Photographer/Videographer: Non -forum member

More details will be announced as time goes on:

As it Stands the Vendor Tables are as follows:

Vape King
Skyblue Vaping
Vape Club
Vape Cartel

Please dont forget to press the RSVP button on the first post of this thread should you wish to attend. Lets try beat the 121 mark we made last time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Me thinks i should consider entering the coil building comp this time around  

There's a good chance i could win if we blindfold all the other contestants

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## zadiac

At last. A meet I can actually attend. Missed the previous ones due to work, will be there this time

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hi All

So here are the details of the Vape Meet which have been confirmed:

Date: 30th August 2014 at 14:00 - Vendors and staff are requested to be there at 13:00

Venue: The Alibi

Competitions:

Cloud Blowing Competition number 3 - Prizes to be announced
Judges for the competition: To be announced

Coil Building competition - Prizes to be announced
Judges to be anounced

Lucky Draw - Vendors please email sharri@ecigssa.co.za should you wish to sponsor prizes, I have emailed numerous other vendors from the above email address offering them tables and requesting prizes

Vendor Tables - Vendors should you wish to have a table at the Vape meet please email sharri@ecigssa.co.za to book your table, vendors are requested to come at 13:00 to set up.

Taste Box collection: Please bring juices for our 3 Taste Boxes travelling the country. Vendors are also more than welcome to give of their juices. Make sure the bottles are secure and well marked with nicotine content, etcetera.

PIF gear collection: Bring any vaping gear you wish to donate to PIF. This gear will be handed to PIF Boss @TylerD at the end of the day.
Photographer/Videographer: Non -forum member

More details will be announced as time goes on:

As it Stands the Vendor Tables are as follows:

Vape King
Skyblue Vaping
Vape Club
Vape Cartel
Craft Vapout

Please dont forget to press the RSVP button on the first post of this thread should you wish to attend. Lets try beat the 121 mark we made last time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phill

Looking forward to the Vape Meet! Will be there this time around!! Looking forward meeting all the awesome forum members!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

So looking foward to this... but it feels so far away!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Yiannaki said:


> So looking foward to this... but it feels so far away!


 
Its getting close now

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

And suddenly everyone is planning something on that day!! I have to fight of new invites for parties and functions every day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz

how come the vapemeet is not on their events page? only the event for the weekend before?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Nightfearz said:


> how come the vapemeet is not on their events page? only the event for the weekend before?


 
Haha they never advertise it


----------



## Nightfearz

Well (crossing my arms and puffing my face) maybe we should use someone next time that seems a bit more enthusiastic about vaping... 

anyway, enough of that, dont wanna start a trolling match... 
how to start a fight online - 
1.) share an opinion
2.) wait.... 


Lol, ok enough stirring, I really am only joking...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

An idea for our next Vape meet (Yes I know im planning way ahead here  ) - This could be really awesome in summer Vape in the park

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

Bought my bus ticket today 

Vape Meet here i come !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## annemarievdh

Stroodlepuff said:


> An idea for our next Vape meet (Yes I know im planning way ahead here  ) - This could be really awesome in summer Vape in the park


 
I like!! Good Idea!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

We are very grateful to announce that @ZortEd will be offering free kanthal to all that are competing in the coil building and cloud chasing competition.

Thank you very much for your contribution @ZortEd.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Yiannaki

Gizmo said:


> We are very grateful to announce that @ZortEd will be offering free kanthal to all that are competing in the coil building and cloud chasing competition.
> 
> Thank you very much for your contribution @ZortEd.


Wow! Awesome sauce

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Would someone there be able to show me correct wicking on the Russian 91% ? Just can't seem to find the sweet spot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

baksteen8168 said:


> Would someone there be able to show me correct wicking on the Russian 91% ? Just can't seem to find the sweet spot.


 
I'm also struggling with mine  thinking about going back to my trusty Kayfun and selling the russian - will give it a bit more time though!


----------



## baksteen8168

Stroodlepuff said:


> I'm also struggling with mine  thinking about going back to my trusty Kayfun and selling the russian - will give it a bit more time though!


Don't give up. We can do eeeet!


----------



## ZortEd

I was under the impression that the Kayfun and the Russian kind of uses the same wicking principals.. have you tried a little bit of cotton in the juice wells cut out on the side? I don't have a Russian but i presume the juice wells is bigger or more than the Kayfuns, that might be why you are flooding/gurgling..


----------



## TylerD

I will supply the juice for clown blowing. I'm serious.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168

ZortEd said:


> I was under the impression that the Kayfun and the Russian kind of uses the same wicking principals.. have you tried a little bit of cotton in the juice wells cut out on the side? I don't have a Russian but i presume the juice wells is bigger or more than the Kayfuns, that might be why you are flooding/gurgling..


My problem is dry hits. Using 2mm ekowool and only about halfway down the well.


----------



## baksteen8168

TylerD said:


> I will supply the juice for clown blowing. I'm serious.


Is this the juice you wanted to sell me so cheaply?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

TylerD said:


> I will supply the juice for clown blowing. I'm serious.


 

How does that kid game go .. hash hash we all fall down

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

baksteen8168 said:


> Is this the juice you wanted to sell me so cheaply?


It's Vape Cartel amaretto...........

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168

TylerD said:


> It's Vape Cartel amaretto...........


Mmmmm... Sounds Delish!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

But, I'm serious about the juice for clown blowing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZortEd

Sometimes less is more in these tanks.. Maybe try then not to put ekowool in the juice wells or just go with plain old organic cotton..i have 2 kayfuns and when ever i do get a dry hit, its usually the wick that's not tight enough in the coil itself or a problem with the cotton not wicking efficiently..in that case i rewicked with less cotton and it sorted the problem out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

@TylerD - You know you said "clown blowing" right...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> But, I'm serious about the juice for clown blowing.


 
How glad am I not competing in blowing at all

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168

ZortEd said:


> Sometimes less is more in these tanks.. Maybe try then not to put ekowool in the juice wells or just go with plain old organic cotton..i have 2 kayfuns and when ever i do get a dry hit, its usually the wick that's not tight enough in the coil itself or a problem with the cotton not wicking efficiently..in that case i rewicked with less cotton and it sorted the problem out.


Ah, okay. Will try that. Thanks


----------



## TylerD

baksteen8168 said:


> @TylerD - You know you said "clown blowing" right...


Yes, @Ollypop thought it was Clown blowing.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168

TylerD said:


> Yes, @Ollypop thought it was Clown blowing.


Bwahahaha


----------



## johan

Who volunteered to be the clown?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Who volunteered to be the clown?


The guy at the meet with a hat and Guinness.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168

johan said:


> Who volunteered to be the clown?


Can't... I'm married.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> The guy at the meet with a hat and Guinness.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

johan said:


> Who volunteered to be the clown?


 
I wont be entering this comp


----------



## Gizmo

82!! Whoo hoo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bwbwings

TylerD said:


> I will supply the juice for clown blowing. I'm serious.


 
We blowing clowns now?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

bwbwings said:


> We blowing clowns now?


Looks like it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BansheeZA

Twisted 26 for the coil building and cloud chasing via @ZortEd

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo

After reading the Silver post here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/doing-a-silver-what-does-this-mean.4335/ i think a coach with the name Silver Coach embroiled on it must be at every meet as a emergency precaution.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hi All

So here are the details of the Vape Meet which have been confirmed:

Date: 30th August 2014 at 14:00 - Vendors and staff are requested to be there at 13:00

Venue: The Alibi

Competitions:

Cloud Blowing Competition number 3 - Prizes to be announced
Judges for the competition: To be announced

Coil Building competition - Prizes to be announced
Judges to be anounced

Lucky Draw - Vendors please email sharri@ecigssa.co.za should you wish to sponsor prizes, I have emailed numerous other vendors from the above email address offering them tables and requesting prizes

Vendor Tables - Vendors should you wish to have a table at the Vape meet please email sharri@ecigssa.co.za to book your table, vendors are requested to come at 13:00 to set up.

Taste Box collection: Please bring juices for our 3 Taste Boxes travelling the country. Vendors are also more than welcome to give of their juices. Make sure the bottles are secure and well marked with nicotine content, etcetera.

PIF gear collection: Bring any vaping gear you wish to donate to PIF. This gear will be handed to PIF Boss @TylerD at the end of the day.

Photographer/Videographer: Non -forum member

More details will be announced as time goes on:

As it Stands the Vendor Tables are as follows:

Vape King
Skyblue Vaping
Vape Club
Vape Cartel
Craft Vapour

Please dont forget to press the RSVP button on the first post of this thread should you wish to attend. Lets try beat the 121 mark we made last time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin VapeonMadison

I'm coming all the way from the US for this!!!! I'll enter the cloud (clown) blowing comp and the Coil comp! Hopefully you can all teach me something!!!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Smoke187

I'll be coming, unfortunately I am a complete noob with small lungs so I cant blow clowns but if I get my kit sorted I might be able to blow small clouds

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Austin VapeonMadison said:


> I'm coming all the way from the US for this!!!! I'll enter the cloud (clown) blowing comp and the Coil comp! Hopefully you can all teach me something!!!!!


 
Yay you finally joined us  Welcome @Austin VapeonMadison - I think it is you who will be teaching us a thing or two  Really excited to have you

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## crack2483

Smoke187 said:


> I'll be coming, unfortunately I am a complete noob with small lungs so I cant blow clowns but if I get my kit sorted I might be able to blow small clouds



Small lungs or small mouth for blowing clowns? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smoke187

crack2483 said:


> Small lungs or small mouth for blowing clowns?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


no no no, just small lungs, those clowns have big balloons

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

Hell yea we getting closer to 100

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

i shall be attending this fine event - for some reason i though i have already RSVP's, but realized now that i did not, so i did it now <--this wall make no sense if your drunk....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rvdwesth

I will be there! Need a Elec Mod!!
@Nightfearz are we going together?


----------



## rvdwesth

I will be there! Need a Elec Mod!!
@Nightfearz are we going together?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rsvp people's  let's hit 150!


----------



## Nightfearz

rvdwesth said:


> I will be there! Need a Elec Mod!!
> @Nightfearz are we going together?


for sho'

we can arrange the details.

So this weekend is pretty chill, but next weekend is the start of doctor who, and the weekend after vapemeet.
I shall dub this Awesumm August.... woo0ooohooooooo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

Flights booked... see y'all at Vape meet

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

ShaneW said:


> Flights booked... see y'all at Vape meet


Nice  do you need a vendor table?


----------



## ShaneW

Stroodlepuff said:


> Nice  do you need a vendor table?


 
Yes please... Ive mailed you


----------



## Stroodlepuff

ShaneW said:


> Yes please... Ive mailed you


Perfect


----------



## RoSsIkId

I have class most of the day. So will only be able to pop in for a hour or so after class. Do i still have to rsvp?


----------



## Silver

ShaneW said:


> Flights booked... see y'all at Vape meet



Awesome that you will be at the meet @ShaneW !
Super stuff

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

ShaneW said:


> Flights booked... see y'all at Vape meet


Boomshakalak!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hi All
So here are the details of the Vape Meet which have been confirmed:

Date: 30th August 2014 at 14:00 - Vendors and staff are requested to be there at 13:00

Venue: The Alibi

Competitions:

Cloud Blowing Competition number 3 - Prizes to be announced
Judges for the competition: To be announced

Coil Building competition - Prizes to be announced
Judges to be anounced

Lucky Draw - Vendors please email sharri@ecigssa.co.za should you wish to sponsor prizes, I have emailed numerous other vendors from the above email address offering them tables and requesting prizes

Vendor Tables - Vendors should you wish to have a table at the Vape meet please email sharri@ecigssa.co.za to book your table, vendors are requested to come at 13:00 to set up.

Taste Box collection: Please bring juices for our 3 Taste Boxes travelling the country. Vendors are also more than welcome to give of their juices. Make sure the bottles are secure and well marked with nicotine content, etcetera.

PIF gear collection: Bring any vaping gear you wish to donate to PIF. This gear will be handed to PIF Boss @TylerD at the end of the day.

Photographer/Videographer: Non -forum member

More details will be announced as time goes on:

As it Stands the Vendor Tables are as follows:

Vape King
Skyblue Vaping
Vape Club
Vape Cartel
Craft Vapour
Juicy Joes
The Steamery

Please dont forget to press the RSVP button on the first post of this thread should you wish to attend. Lets try beat the 121 mark we made last time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

99!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

101

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki

@ShaneW , looking forward to seeing what goodies you will have available for purchase

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Boom  Prizes have been added to the competition entries thread. More will be added as more sponsorships come in

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

baksteen8168 said:


> Would someone there be able to show me correct wicking on the Russian 91% ? Just can't seem to find the sweet spot.


 
i will be a pleasure .. no problem


----------



## Rowan Francis

@Stroodlepuff @Gizmo , we need to do a fact finding mission , found a new possible venue - 

http://www.joburg.co.za/39849-99-Beers-at-Beer-House-in-Fourways.aspx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Rowan Francis said:


> i will be a pleasure .. no problem


Thanks @Rowan Francis

I seem to be coming right (practice makes perfect ) But will appreciate any help.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rowan Francis said:


> @Stroodlepuff @Gizmo , we need to do a fact finding mission , found a new possible venue -
> 
> http://www.joburg.co.za/39849-99-Beers-at-Beer-House-in-Fourways.aspx


 
Have thought about it - they get insanely busy though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Rowan Francis said:


> @Stroodlepuff @Gizmo , we need to do a fact finding mission , found a new possible venue -
> 
> http://www.joburg.co.za/39849-99-Beers-at-Beer-House-in-Fourways.aspx


 
You don't drink beer hahhah.

Anyway its a new trendy place at the moment and will be far to busy for us to organise a vape meet. Drive past at 5pm and have a look for yourself.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

i know i dont drink beer , but i thought you might like the idea ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

I think I have to be at this Vape meet seeing that on the day of the last one my wife gave birth. Count me in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Riddle said:


> I think I have to be at this Vape meet seeing that on the day of the last one my wife gave birth. Count me in.


Ah, trying to get some quiet time i see...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Haha She might be tagging along with me as well.


----------



## baksteen8168

Riddle said:


> Haha She might be tagging along with me as well.


You're doing it wrong... lol


----------



## baksteen8168

Trying to get my wife to come with, but she is not interested. 

Meh, quiet time for me!


----------



## Die Kriek

baksteen8168 said:


> Trying to get my wife to come with, but she is not interested.
> 
> Meh, quiet time for me!


I've seen pictures, and I don't believe a vape meet classifies as quiet time

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Die Kriek said:


> I've seen pictures, and I don't believe a vape meet classifies as quiet time


With 2 kids running my life...

yes, yes it does...


----------



## Die Kriek

baksteen8168 said:


> With 2 kids running my life...
> 
> yes, yes it does...


Well, putting it that way . . .


----------



## Riddle

Ya no. sometimes one just needs to escape.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo

@Michael I know you bring a few friends please click the rsvp button and enter the amount so we can see the amount. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Filed my leave application in triplicate & 'the boss' approved it 

RSVP'd.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ibi

RSVP button not working I need for me and a mate please


----------



## cyan1de_za

Im quite keen on attending.. Although what usually happens at these meets? *takes a deep vape*....?


----------



## Melinda

cyan1de_za said:


> Im quite keen on attending.. Although what usually happens at these meets? *takes a deep vape*....?


 
We eat, we drink, we chat, we taste liquids, we build coils, we chase clouds, we show off our devices, we have toads of fun, we have no formality....it's just fun!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Melinda said:


> We eat, we drink, we chat, we taste liquids, we build coils, we chase clouds, we show off our devices, we have toads of fun, we have no formality....it's just fun!


A d we probably max out credit cards too.


----------



## cyan1de_za

Melinda said:


> We eat, we drink, we chat, we taste liquids, we build coils, we chase clouds, we show off our devices, we have toads of fun, we have no formality....it's just fun!


Sounds fun. Im a noobie vaper recent analog quitter so this might be a good way to do something new for a change... Will rsvp as soon as i can.


----------



## kimbo

Melinda said:


> We eat, we drink, we chat, we taste liquids, we build coils, we chase clouds, we show off our devices, we have toads of fun, we have no formality....it's just fun!


 
I am scared of toads, Ranidaphobia

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Melinda said:


> We eat, we drink, we chat, we taste liquids, we build coils, we chase clouds, we show off our devices, we have toads of fun, we have no formality....it's just fun!


 
.....and for this one there might even be a clown with a 'bigger than usual' smile on his dial.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Melinda

Kuhlkatz said:


> .....and for this one there might even be a clown with a 'bigger than usual' smile on his dial.


 
oh crap I forgot about the clown!!!

hmmmm might be too much for a Noobie

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bwbwings

Toad licking is one of the events , right after clown blowing...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## kimbo

@bwbwings you can have mine

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bwbwings

@kimbo, thanks, first prize goes to the person brave enough to lick two toads


----------



## kimbo

bwbwings said:


> @kimbo, thanks, first prize goes to the person brave enough to lick two toads


 
I'll give you mine and somer cheers you on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin VapeonMadison

Will there be any 50 watt regulated box mods avail for purchase? Or even dual 18650 unregulated?


----------



## VapeGrrl

Yes hopefully we will have unless we sell out before the meet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

123 **** yeah

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RevnLucky7

Maybe SubOhmVapor can make this one too. Let me play with the idea of driving stocks down or packing for flight! 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Morne

That wil be awesome!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

RevnLucky7 said:


> Maybe SubOhmVapor can make this one too. Let me play with the idea of driving stocks down or packing for flight!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


 
Cool bud, just need to know by Friday the latest.


----------



## Rob Fisher

RevnLucky7 said:


> Maybe SubOhmVapor can make this one too. Let me play with the idea of driving stocks down or packing for flight!


 
@RevnLucky7 if you gonna fly and need stuff driven up I'll take it for you happily... I'm leaving Friday am early!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Rob Fisher said:


> @RevnLucky7 if you gonna fly and need stuff driven up I'll take it for you happily... I'm leaving Friday am early!



Wow Gramps. What an offer. Thanks a ton. I'll certainly consider this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

RevnLucky7 said:


> Wow Gramps. What an offer. Thanks a ton. I'll certainly consider this.


 
And if you need storage space up here for the joose, I'm the man

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> And if you need storage space up here for the joose, I'm the man


And if @Alex runs out of space, I don't mind helping out

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

@RevnLucky7 , will be super if you can make it
Just bring all your juice!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168

@RevnLucky7 - if you need stock moved from airport to meet, and back to airport, I don't mind helping.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

11 days to go and we have 127 peeps already  

This vape meet is gonna rock hard!  

Can't wait


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hi All

So here are the details of the Vape Meet which have been confirmed:

Date: 30th August 2014 at 14:00 - Vendors and staff are requested to be there at 13:00

Venue: The Alibi

Competitions:

Cloud Blowing Competition number 3 - Prizes to be announced
Judges for the competition: To be announced

Coil Building competition - Prizes to be announced
Judges to be anounced

Lucky Draw - Vendors please email sharri@ecigssa.co.za should you wish to sponsor prizes, I have emailed numerous other vendors from the above email address offering them tables and requesting prizes

Vendor Tables - Vendors should you wish to have a table at the Vape meet please email sharri@ecigssa.co.za to book your table, vendors are requested to come at 13:00 to set up.

Taste Box collection: Please bring juices for our 3 Taste Boxes travelling the country. Vendors are also more than welcome to give of their juices. Make sure the bottles are secure and well marked with nicotine content, etcetera.

PIF gear collection: Bring any vaping gear you wish to donate to PIF. This gear will be handed to PIF Boss @TylerD at the end of the day.

Photographer/Videographer: Non -forum member

More details will be announced as time goes on:

As it Stands the Vendor Tables are as follows:

Vape King
Skyblue Vaping
Vape Club
Vape Cartel
Craft Vapour
Juicy Joes
The Steamery
Heavenly Vapes
Subohm Vapor - To be confirmed


Please dont forget to press the RSVP button on the first post of this thread should you wish to attend. Lets try beat the 121 mark we made last time.

*Please note Vendor Slots are now closed! We cannot accept any more vendors for the day*


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hi All

So here are the details of the Vape Meet which have been confirmed:

Date: 30th August 2014 at 14:00 - Vendors and staff are requested to be there at 13:00

Venue: The Alibi

Competitions:

Cloud Blowing Competition number 3 - Prizes to be announced
Judges for the competition: To be announced

Coil Building competition - Prizes to be announced
Judges to be anounced

Lucky Draw - Vendors please email sharri@ecigssa.co.za should you wish to sponsor prizes, I have emailed numerous other vendors from the above email address offering them tables and requesting prizes

Vendor Tables - Vendors should you wish to have a table at the Vape meet please email sharri@ecigssa.co.za to book your table, vendors are requested to come at 13:00 to set up.

Taste Box collection: Please bring juices for our 3 Taste Boxes travelling the country. Vendors are also more than welcome to give of their juices. Make sure the bottles are secure and well marked with nicotine content, etcetera.

PIF gear collection: Bring any vaping gear you wish to donate to PIF. This gear will be handed to PIF Boss @TylerD at the end of the day.

Photographer/Videographer: Non -forum member

More details will be announced as time goes on:

As it Stands the Vendor Tables are as follows:

Vape King
Skyblue Vaping
Vape Club
Vape Cartel
Craft Vapour
Juicy Joes
The Steamery
Heavenly Vapes
Subohm Vapor - To be confirmed


Please dont forget to press the RSVP button on the first post of this thread should you wish to attend. Lets try beat the 121 mark we made last time.

*Please note Vendor Slots are now closed! We cannot accept any more vendors for the day*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Any vendors going to bring Sony VTC batteries?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187

Time for me to selling off all my stompies, need vape cash...lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

OK, so total noon question. Should I upgrade my twisp now to a MVP or wait to buy it at the meet? Would it be worth waiting?


----------



## NickT

Raslin said:


> OK, so total noon question. Should I upgrade my twisp now to a MVP or wait to buy it at the meet? Would it be worth waiting?



IMO, wait. Then you should be able to test a few devices before you buy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raslin

Noob, auto correct sucks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Raslin said:


> OK, so total noon question. Should I upgrade my twisp now to a MVP or wait to buy it at the meet? Would it be worth waiting?


 
It will be worth waiting - most of the vendors have specials at the meets

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Smoke187

Stroodlepuff said:


> It will be worth waiting - most of the vendors have specials at the meets


Schweet, gotta sell my goods before the meet and just hold back on buying my new toys.


----------



## Raslin

I think I will try to wait for the meet. But it's soooo long...


----------



## Gazzacpt

Raslin said:


> I think I will try to wait for the meet. But it's soooo long...


Normally they have good specials at meets. If your wait you get more bang for your buck.


----------



## Tom

So...I am next week in Joburg for business. The downside is that I might have to work, actually its most likely, on that Staurday. Might be able to pop in late. Around 5 or 6....if there are still some die hards then

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Gizmo

That's awesome news Tom!! Bring us some nice german liquid to try


----------



## ZortEd

The Klerksdorp groepie will be there till they politely ask us to leave..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom

Gizmo said:


> That's awesome news Tom!! Bring us some nice german liquid to try


there is none.... I am going the american way too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda

Yep we are usually there till around 7, will try and stay later this time around


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Yip the Die hards will be there  Thats such awesome news @Tom going to be great to see you again


----------



## BansheeZA

ZortEd said:


> The Klerksdorp groepie will be there till they politely ask us to leave..



Politely??? There will have to be big fires and no more juice or liquor for us to leave. Lol

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> So...I am next week in Joburg for business. The downside is that I might have to work, actually its most likely, on that Staurday. Might be able to pop in late. Around 5 or 6....if there are still some die hards then



@Tom, this is fantastic news!!!
How is that for timing! You will be here for the vape meet. Brilliant
Dont worry, us die hards left last time at about 10pm or so, there will be plenty of time to catch up even if you only get there by 6.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW

Tom said:


> So...I am next week in Joburg for business. The downside is that I might have to work, actually its most likely, on that Staurday. Might be able to pop in late. Around 5 or 6....if there are still some die hards then



That's awesome news! I'll definitely be there till late. 
I'm outta town so no curfew


----------



## Jimbo

@ShaneW 

What juices will you be bringing along to the Vape meet?
Any Nicoticket & Alien Vision?


----------



## ShaneW

Jimbo said:


> @ShaneW
> 
> What juices will you be bringing along to the Vape meet?
> Any Nicoticket & Alien Vision?



Not sure if I'm allowed to reply to this here as it's not in my sub forum. Will PM you


----------



## Yiannaki

ShaneW said:


> Not sure if I'm allowed to reply to this here as it's not in my sub forum. Will PM you


Can you PM me that info too pleeeeez

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

ShaneW said:


> Not sure if I'm allowed to reply to this here as it's not in my sub forum. Will PM you


Me too please!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

1 week to go  

10 more rsvps and we've hit 150  whoop!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## devdev

I see no word from @Smokyg and @Frenzy yet...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW

devdev said:


> I see no word from @Smokyg and @Frenzy yet...


 
Perhaps they have clown phobia

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Guys, I will not be able to make the vape meet. Sorry guys, I won't be able to be a judge then.


----------



## kimbo

TylerD said:


> Guys, I will not be able to make the vape meet. Sorry guys, I won't be able to be a judge then.


 
 And i so looked fwd to meeting you mate


----------



## Yiannaki

TylerD said:


> Guys, I will not be able to make the vape meet. Sorry guys, I won't be able to be a judge then.


Oh no! Sucks to hear that bud.


----------



## Alex

TylerD said:


> Guys, I will not be able to make the vape meet. Sorry guys, I won't be able to be a judge then.


 
Damn


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> Guys, I will not be able to make the vape meet. Sorry guys, I won't be able to be a judge then.


 
Bummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

TylerD said:


> Guys, I will not be able to make the vape meet. Sorry guys, I won't be able to be a judge then.



Oh no, @TylerD, that is not good to hear. You will be missed!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

That sucks Mr D... You will be missed.


----------



## ShaneW

TylerD said:


> Guys, I will not be able to make the vape meet. Sorry guys, I won't be able to be a judge then.



Well that sucks. Ask them to reschedule the wedding

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smokyg

devdev said:


> I see no word from @Smokyg and @Frenzy yet...


I is hether ! I RSVP'd and all.  Very much excitement. This meet looks like its going to blow the roof off of the Alibi... Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nico

Rob Fisher said:


> I too will try and make the groot trek up the hill for this one!


I take it then uncle Robs not doing the Albert falls classic.


----------



## Nico

Sorry guys me and my family will also have to pass on this one, i have a competition on That weekend. Bummer


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> Guys, I will not be able to make the vape meet. Sorry guys, I won't be able to be a judge then.


 
Hey! who's going to be able to keep up with me with the Guinness now?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168

johan said:


> Hey! who's going to be able to keep up with me with the Guinness now?


If you are paying, I will give it a go...


----------



## johan

baksteen8168 said:


> If you are paying, I will give it a go...


 
I am talking drinking 2 till 10 without getting pissed  their is a distinct difference between giving it "a go" and "can"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

johan said:


> I am talking drinking 2 till 10 without getting pissed  their is a distinct difference between giving it "a go" and "can"


I'll be able to drink until 10... not getting pissed would be that challenge here.


----------



## kimbo

johan said:


> I am talking drinking 2 till 10 without getting pissed  their is a distinct difference between giving it "a go" and "can"


 
Well i don't drink so going until ten is a go for me


----------



## ZortEd

I'm still driving back to Kldp that evening. So nothing for me unfortunately. But the crew will surely try to empty the bar.. @Tank @BansheeZA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

We are all now going off topic here. No challenge is set out here nor am I encouraging anyone to get pissed - let's enjoy the vape meet as civil as possible

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

johan said:


> We are all now going off topic here. No challenge is set out here nor am I encouraging anyone to get pissed - let's enjoy the vape meet as civil as possible


Apologies for derailing the thread. 

Still cant wait to have some fun with like minded people there.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nico said:


> I take it then uncle Robs not doing the Albert falls classic.


 
No he isn't... he is almost on his way to the Vape Meet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo

when you leaving for jhb Rob? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> when you leaving for jhb Rob?


 
Gonna drive up Friday morning...


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> No he isn't... he is almost on his way to the Vape Meet!


 
Take it rustig Rob, it;s only a 5 hour drive, we will wait for you.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Take it rustig Rob, it;s only a 5 hour drive, we will wait for you.


 
Will do!


----------



## Gizmo

Rob Fisher said:


> Gonna drive up Friday morning...


I thought so. That made it sound like you driving up today. Felt my wallet creak with the thought of casino time x 5 days this week lol

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ZortEd

At what time do you guys intend to start what competition? How many places will receive prizes and what is up for grabs in those positions? @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Relax  details will be announced closer to the time. Just waiting on last minute prizes then we will sort

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZortEd

yes mom

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

ZortEd said:


> yes mom


Lol like a kid before Christmas  will finalize everything by Thursday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

3 more sleeps till the JHB Meet 5

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Cant wait !!! 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle

I'm also quite excited seeing that I missed the last one and this time there is nothing stopping me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zuzu88

Vapemaxx won't be able to make this one  hope u guys have blast and see you at the next one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Zuzu88 said:


> Vapemaxx won't be able to make this one  hope u guys have blast and see you at the next one



Ag damn!!! Were am I gona get High Voltage? 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## Zuzu88

annemarievdh said:


> Ag damn!!! Were am I gona get High Voltage?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


2 fingers... Wall plug.... Boom  just kidding... Send a pm we can hook you up

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Zuzu88 said:


> 2 fingers... Wall plug.... Boom  just kidding... Send a pm we can hook you up


 
Hahaha noo wont try that, my hear will frizz even more !!! Will do thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

I have some bad news...

Jaco wont be comming to the vape meet, so I'll be bringing a friend.


----------



## ZortEd

Tesla... My ADV hands down... Will buy liters of it if i had the money..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

ZortEd said:


> Tesla... My ADV hands down... Will buy liters of it if i had the money..


 
Jip!! That is the one I'm after


----------



## Gizmo

Awesome video gets me amped for the vape meet

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Smokyg

Gizmo said:


> Awesome video gets me amped for the vape meet



Hells yeah!!! Gna be epic


----------



## u4ria

hey guys im new in the Vaping industry 
Can i just pop in for this meet or do you have to Rsvp

thanks


----------



## NickT

I haven't read the whole 17 pages, so apologies if this has been asked. 

Will there be a card machine around to buy stuff, or is it cash only. If it's cash only, is there an ATM nearby?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

NickT said:


> I haven't read the whole 17 pages, so apologies if this has been asked.
> 
> Will there be a card machine around to buy stuff, or is it cash only. If it's cash only, is there an ATM nearby?


 
Ourselves and Skyblue will have card machines there, but there are ATM's nearby should you wish to draw cash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

u4ria said:


> hey guys im new in the Vaping industry
> Can i just pop in for this meet or do you have to Rsvp
> 
> thanks


 
Hi @u4ria 

You are welcome to pop in

However, please RSVP on page 1 of this thread.
Then you will get a name tag on the day with your forum name.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hi All

So here are the details of the Vape Meet which have been confirmed:

Date: 30th August 2014 at 14:00 - Vendors and staff are requested to be there at 13:00

Venue: The Alibi

Competitions:
Cloud Blowing Competition number 3 - For more info on prizes and Judges please see the competition entries thread

Coil Building competition - For more info on prizes and Judges please see the competition entries thread

Lucky Draw - Vendors please email sharri@ecigssa.co.za should you wish to sponsor prizes, I have emailed numerous other vendors from the above email address offering them tables and requesting prizes

Vendor Tables - Vendors should you wish to have a table at the Vape meet please email sharri@ecigssa.co.za to book your table, vendors are requested to come at 13:00 to set up.

Taste Box collection: Please bring juices for our 3 Taste Boxes travelling the country. Vendors are also more than welcome to give of their juices. Make sure the bottles are secure and well marked with nicotine content, etcetera.

PIF gear collection: Bring any vaping gear you wish to donate to PIF. This gear will be handed to PIF Boss @TylerD at the end of the day.

Photographer/Videographer: Non -forum member

More details will be announced as time goes on:

As it Stands the Vendor Tables are as follows:
Vape King
Skyblue Vaping
Vape Club
Vape Cartel
Craft Vapour
Juicy Joes
The Steamery
Heavenly Vapes

**Just on that note - vendors please note we only have 16 "Tables" Available for vendors which means a maximum of 2 per vendor - vendors who have been at previous meets will understand what I am talking about here:*

*8 of the small square tables, 4 cocktail tables and 4 of the large barrels*


*SKYBLUE VAPING - 2 Square tables*
*CRAFT VAPOUR - 2 square tables (Against the wall)*
*VAPE KING - 2 square tables*
*VAPE CARTEL - 1 square table 1 barrel *
 

*Should you wish to book anything specific from the above, please send me a PM*

Competition Times: Coil building to start at 15:30
Cloud Blowing: To start at 16:30


*Please dont forget to press the RSVP button on the first post of this thread should you wish to attend. Lets try beat the 121 mark we made last time.*

*Please note Vendor Slots are now closed! We cannot accept any more vendors for the day*

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

I think SubOhmVapor has confirmed in another thread they won't be at this vape meet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Thanks @Silver Just double checked with him


----------



## MurderDoll

u4ria said:


> hey guys im new in the Vaping industry
> Can i just pop in for this meet or do you have to Rsvp
> 
> thanks


Doggie!!!!


----------



## u4ria

Awesome Zoddy will see you there !!!
I definitely be there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

u4ria said:


> Awesome Zoddy will see you there !!!
> I definitely be there


Sweet! 

Bring small doggie with his IPV. He can enter the cloud blowing comp!


----------



## SonOfTheSoil

Can't believe it  I'm away this weekend  hope you enjoy guys !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

153 RSVP's , awesome prizes and 1 sleep to go!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Riddle

Or for some people restless insomnia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NickT

I'm coming with cash and leaving with high end juice. Please tell me there will be high end juice. Otherwise I'll be leaving with cash, no high end juice, and much butthurt

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paulie

Hey all,

Just heard that tomorrow will be colder than today in jhb and its frekin cold! so dress warm for the meet!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

paulph201 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just heard that tomorrow will be colder than today in jhb and its frekin cold! so dress warm for the meet!


 

Thanks for the heads up! Damn, that sucks tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

paulph201 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just heard that tomorrow will be colder than today in jhb and its frekin cold! so dress warm for the meet!



Today's weather is already a killer. Hopefully it warms up a little.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks for the heads up! Damn, that sucks tho


 
One possessive, it seem that in the cold you get a bigger cloud

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Paulie

kimbo said:


> One possessive, it seem that in the cold you get a bigger cloud


 

Ill be standing next to the sub ohmers to get some of the heat of there coils to warm up lol

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mklops

Guys I'm not gonna make it tomorrow, I'm stuck in bed with some bad jungle flu I can't seem to shake off now for almost a week! 

Really sucks, every time there is a meet, something comes up that stops me.. 

Anyway hope those of you that make it, enjoy it!


----------



## johan

Mklops said:


> Guys I'm not gonna make it tomorrow, I'm stuck in bed with some bad jungle flu I can't seem to shake off now for almost a week!
> 
> Really sucks, every time there is a meet, something comes up that stops me..
> 
> Anyway hope those of you that make it, enjoy it!


 
Sorry to hear that, hope you recoup in no time mate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Mklops said:


> Guys I'm not gonna make it tomorrow, I'm stuck in bed with some bad jungle flu I can't seem to shake off now for almost a week!
> 
> Really sucks, every time there is a meet, something comes up that stops me..
> 
> Anyway hope those of you that make it, enjoy it!


Get well soon.


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Hi all
The Darth_V@PER and fandamily will also not be making it tomorrow.

Traveling from Bulawayo to SA tomorrow but will be to late for the meet.

Was really looking forward in blowing all my cash and meeting up with all of you awesome peeps but not going to risk it with the timing.

I really needed some help with my Kayfun and Russian but will hopefully get it somewhere soon.

May you all have a fabulous meet... Sorry I'm missing out seriously!!!

Will miss all of you!!!


----------



## Smoke187

ok since everybody is bailing out, I guess I will have to win all the spot prizes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Smoke187 said:


> ok since everybody is bailing out, I guess I will have to win all the spot prizes


 

OI!!! .. i am there 

Packing my stuff now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187

kimbo said:


> OI!!! .. i am there


 
Ok, then we can split the prizes, 15ml for me and 15ml for you


----------



## kimbo

Smoke187 said:


> Ok, then we can split the prizes, 15ml for me and 15ml for you


 
Fo Sho


----------



## TalhaMoolla

Hey all is there someone going from Robertsham or close by a friend and I need transport we'll put in money for petrol aswell please let me know thanks. 

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoke187

TalhaMoolla said:


> Hey all is there someone going from Robertsham or close by a friend and I need transport we'll put in money for petrol aswell please let me know thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


 
I would have offered to give you'll a lift, since I'm in Alberton, but I'm going to be leaving from my cousins place in Greenstone. could maybe offer a lift back, but that also depends on how long I stay at the meet. From Grrenstone, I just have to drop a few peeps in Randburg then I should be at the meet around 2-2:30


----------



## Smoke187

I know that this needs to go into the wanted section, but since this is also related to the vape meet, maybe I could get an answer.

Any venders going to be selling off some Rayon Cellucotton, I wan to see if I can get all my coil building stuff ready, for when I get my 50w mod and when my Kayfun gets delivered, also going to need a few other small items


----------



## TalhaMoolla

what time do you plan on leaving the meet bud? A little early or a bit later. I don't think that will be a problem 

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoke187

I dont plan on staying too late, might stick around there till 4-4:30
Just enough time to have a few drinks and socialize a bit, oh and I need to check how the clowns get blown...lol


----------



## TalhaMoolla

Lol that's not a problem at all. Check your pm bud

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

Darth_V@PER said:


> Hi all
> The Darth_V@PER and fandamily will also not be making it tomorrow.
> 
> Traveling from Bulawayo to SA tomorrow but will be to late for the meet.
> 
> Was really looking forward in blowing all my cash and meeting up with all of you awesome peeps but not going to risk it with the timing.
> 
> I really needed some help with my Kayfun and Russian but will hopefully get it somewhere soon.
> 
> May you all have a fabulous meet... Sorry I'm missing out seriously!!!
> 
> Will miss all of you!!!


Going to miss you guys. Please travel safe.

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Darth_V@PER said:


> Hi all
> The Darth_V@PER and fandamily will also not be making it tomorrow.
> 
> Traveling from Bulawayo to SA tomorrow but will be to late for the meet.
> 
> Was really looking forward in blowing all my cash and meeting up with all of you awesome peeps but not going to risk it with the timing.
> 
> I really needed some help with my Kayfun and Russian but will hopefully get it somewhere soon.
> 
> May you all have a fabulous meet... Sorry I'm missing out seriously!!!
> 
> Will miss all of you!!!


Going to miss you guys. Please travel safe.

via Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis

Yah , FYI , i will not be wearing me kilt tomorrow , nearer lost some family parts last time , kept having to rub em to keep warm and some peeps didn't like that jesture .

@Darth_V@PER , travel safe , i have planned to go home (bulawayo) in September for a week only ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lim

I will be there for a while. it is close to my residence in Sunninghill.


----------



## Nightfearz

I am at work right now and just put the last bit of grandmaster in my nautilus. Need some juice. luckily there will some tomorrow right?


----------



## Yiannaki

See you crazy peeps tomorrow! It's gonna be super rad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y

See you guys tomorrow! I'll be there and sure to stock up before I head to the UK on Wednesday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightfearz

while you in the uk, pick up some dna30 or sx350 chips. will save us all the shipping...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cliff

@TalhaMoolla I can give you a lift if you still need one


----------



## M4dm0nk3y

Hi guys

Just to confirm about The Alibi - it is this one right? (Right next to Kung Fu Kitchen @ The Buzz Shopping Centre)

http://www.jhblive.com/live/venue_view.jsp?venue_id=155328

https://www.google.co.za/maps/place...ntre!3b1!3m1!1s0x0:0x61608d021e60519a!6m1!1e1

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

M4dm0nk3y said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just to confirm about The Alibi - it is this one right? (Right next to Kung Fu Kitchen @ The Buzz Shopping Centre)
> 
> http://www.jhblive.com/live/venue_view.jsp?venue_id=155328
> 
> https://www.google.co.za/maps/place/Alibi/@-26.025588,27.989129,3a,30y,346.12h,87.15t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s8UR52A9-Mnew62R-0PgPXQ!2e0!4m7!1m4!3m3!1s0x1e95769715ed8cb9:0xec550b2f395f82b!2sThe Buzz Shopping Centre!3b1!3m1!1s0x0:0x61608d021e60519a!6m1!1e1


 
yip, it's the place.

https://www.google.co.za/maps/@-26....ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sIz8pC32L95FOoJeqeYWZCg!2e0

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

The buzz shopping center or waterford shopping center? cause the facebook page says waterford


----------



## Stroodlepuff

kimbo said:


> The buzz shopping center or waterford shopping center? cause the facebook page says waterford


It's the same center  the side with hooters is the buzz the other side is Waterford


----------



## kimbo

Stroodlepuff said:


> It's the same center  the side with hooters is the buzz the other side is Waterford


 
Tx @Stroodlepuff c u later


----------



## Silver

There is a McDonalds in the parking area of the centre where Alibi is
Alibi is about 50 metres away from the Mcdonalds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Tx. @Silver i will look for the McD


----------



## Smoke187

kimbo said:


> Tx. @Silver i will look for the McD


Just look for clouds, I doubt you will see anything past the clouds...lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Stroodlepuff said:


> It's the same center  the side with hooters is the buzz the other side is Waterford


Hooters!? I hereby formally request that the meet be moved to Hooters... For um... um... I don't know for what reason, I just request it.

All in favour say hoo... I mean aye...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ZortEd

Aye

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hahahaha that might be a bit complicated


----------



## baksteen8168

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hahahaha that might be a bit complicated


I'm sure that we have enough hands to help carry things over.  

(I had to try  )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

baksteen8168 said:


> I'm sure that we have enough hands to help carry things over.
> 
> (I had to try  )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raslin

Aye I second hooters.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Is every one getting ready for the meat??  


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

annemarievdh said:


> Is every one getting ready for the meat??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


Bwahahahahahaha. That made my day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

baksteen8168 said:


> Bwahahahahahaha. That made my day!



Haha lets see who see it 2 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

LOL, Seems some people is either going to provide or looking for meat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

johan said:


> LOL, Seems some people is either going to provide or looking for meat


 
I am staying well clear of this one for a change

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Lol


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> I am staying well clear of this one for a change


 
The late Bob Marley sang ".... a hungry man is an angry man" and someone else said: "a man must eat, and eat meat"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Hahaha 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## devdev

johan said:


> The late Bob Marley sang ".... a hungry man is an angry man" and someone else said: "a man must eat, and eat meat"


 
Takes the bacon flavour to a whole new level if we are having a Vape Meat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh

I'm just hungry okay 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Oupa

Vapour Mountain wishes everyone a happy and cloud filled Vape Meet! We are so sorry we could not make it this time, but we will do our utmost to attend the next one! Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Chef Guest

baksteen8168 said:


> Hooters!? I hereby formally request that the meet be moved to Hooters... For um... um... I don't know for what reason, I just request it.
> 
> All in favour say hoo... I mean aye...


The wings are awesome. And the thighs. And the breast...    

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Chef Guest said:


> The wings are awesome. And the thighs. And the breast...
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


Gimme gimme gimme!!! Lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Sweet irony. My cars battery has pooped on me at the petrol station near home. Waiting for mini roadside assist.


----------



## baksteen8168

If anyone is planning on taking the N12.... Don't.... Highway standing still by the N12 and R24 join just before the interchange.


----------



## baksteen8168

baksteen8168 said:


> If anyone is planning on taking the N12.... Don't.... Highway standing still by the N12 and R24 join just before the interchange.


K, moving now... very slow...


----------



## Gazzacpt

Have fun guys and gals


----------



## kimbo

Bus is very late, only Vanderbijlpark now


----------



## annemarievdh

Look see







Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

@Stroodlepuff and @Peter Harris






Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

@Rowan Fransis






Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

@johan 







Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

@Rowan Francis and a bunch of people






Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

A bunch of people






Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## annemarievdh

@Rob Fisher 






Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

@Rob Fisher and me 






Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

@devdev 






Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

@Melinda and @Derick 






Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Team SkyBlue Vaping @Melinda and @Derick. Melinda being camra shy 






Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## annemarievdh

@Cliff 






Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## annemarievdh

@Silver 






Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

@johan and @kimbo 






Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

@Frenzy 






Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## annemarievdh

@Smokyg 






Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## Danny

annemarievdh said:


> Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3



An ashtray...... Used...... Speechless  Quick someone edit it out.


----------



## annemarievdh

Hahaha there was a couple of smokers 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## rogue zombie

Thanks for all the pics @annemarievdh . You get the idea, I 'like' the photos.

I'll make sure to make the next one, looks like fun!


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Well the meet is still going on, but i'm home already 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## shabbar

annemarievdh said:


> Well the meet is still going on, but i'm home already
> Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3



did you find some meat hehe

I can't believe i missed yet another vape meet


----------



## annemarievdh

shabbar said:


> did you find some meat hehe
> 
> I can't believe i missed yet another vape meet



Haha no, I came home and found my meat waiting for me  


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## huffnpuff

Thanx everyone and the organisers, was fun to see the people behind this forum. Flippin el, told myself to only go for a look, somehow my wallet got emptied and now I have all these little bags of goodies to play with

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Riddle

Epic meet. Thanks to everyone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke187

awesome meet, cheap goodies and great people and now an empty wallet

Now to start getting my gear and entering the comps for the next meet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

Thanks for a great meet, folks. Had 3 converts with me, spent way to much but it was worth every cent.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Thanks for a great "meat"  

I completely bombed in the clown blowing contest, but next one I will have my own mech and will have some practice behind me.

Great meeting everyone and putting faces to names. @Chef Guest - The MK1 looks brilliant and works 1000 times better. Definitely on my wishlist!

@ZortEd , @Tank , @Joey786 and the others ( whose names I completely forgot becuse my brain is being a poephol) , thanks for all the advice and help on wicking and coil building. I will make you proud at the next meet. Haha

@PeterHarris , thanks for borrowing me your mech.

@ all the vendors , thanks for all the goodies. Wallet is still crying, but completely worth it.

and finally , @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff , thanks for a great meet. Cant wait for the next one.... at hooters...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Lim

Plenty of good stuff...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

It was so good that i could at least come around for an hour. Pity that my work did not allow for more time. Still had a couple of nice chats tho. And.... @Silver might have convinced me to go for a Reo now. He had his whole arsenal ready for a test vape. Thanks mate!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie

thanks to everyone who organised today!! I had lots of great conversations and had a blast! It was great to put a face to the forum name . I defiantly will be attending the next one!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BansheeZA

Thanx guys and gals we had a fantastic time. The Klerksdorp crew is safely home without incident. 

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Awesome meet guys. The last of us just left and I have to say the late night crew are a bunch of nutcases... Will post my highlights tomorrow... Right now I'm finished. Estimated final number is around 165...there were 132 name tags handed out but alot of people without. We even had media there

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I only have a few pics on my phone but here you go :












@austin-vapeonmadison

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yiannaki

What an incredible event!!!

Thank you to all who organised it  you deserve a massive applause. Everything ran so smoothly. 

It was so awesome to meet up with everyone and get to chat.

It's funny how the time flew by. Next thing I knew it was 21:00

A big shout out to @kimbo for making the trip as well as to @Rob Fisher who's even more hilarious in person

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## M4dm0nk3y

Thanks for the awesome meet guys

To the vendors - thanks for all the effort you guys go to, you seriously  Floated my boat big time

Special shout outs to:
@johan - For all the great life advice regarding life, love and all the rest
@Alex - For being an awesome cool down to earth guy, I would also like to give a shout out to your buddy in the police but cannot remember his nickname now
@Yiannaki - For being a buddy and helping out a guy in need (I believe I still owe you a beer good sir 
@Silver - For all the interesting discussions and an alternative perspective, which is always enriching
@Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff - For being ambassadors and for organizing such an awesome event where I met people I would never have thought of meeting in any other setting (across all different age groups)

Overall: It was a great experience, I will definitely attend again at the next vape meet and bring some people with

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki

M4dm0nk3y said:


> Thanks for the awesome meet guys
> 
> To the vendors - thanks for all the effort you guys go to, you seriously  Floated my boat big time
> 
> Special shout outs to:
> @johan - For all the great life advice regarding life, love and all the rest
> @Alex - For being an awesome cool down to earth guy, I would also like to give a shout out to your buddy in the police but cannot remember his nickname now
> @Yiannaki - For being a buddy and helping out a guy in need (I believe I still owe you a beer good sir
> @Silver - For all the interesting discussions and an alternative perspective, which is always enriching
> @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff - For being ambassadors and for organizing such an awesome event where I met people I would never have thought of meeting in any other setting (across all different age groups)
> 
> Overall: It was a great experience, I will definitely attend again at the next vape meet and bring some people with



It's a pleasure bro 

You were spot on there with all the mentions!

I must agree with @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo, we're definitely gonna need a bigger venue for JHB meet 6  Alibi was pumping today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## ShaneW

Thanks everyone for an incredible and memorable meet! Had an absolute blast. 
Was great finally meeting alot of the people behind the forum handles. 
One tip for anyone ever attending... Don't ever play pickup the hot rock with @johan... He will win 
Thanks for all the support... You guys rock 
Really hope I can attend the next one

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom

ShaneW said:


> Thanks everyone for an incredible and memorable meet! Had an absolute blast.
> Was great finally meeting alot of the people behind the forum handles.
> One tip for anyone ever attending... Don't ever play pickup the hot rock with @johan... He will win
> Thanks for all the support... You guys rock
> Really hope I can attend the next one


Shane, when are u going back to EC? I was too much in a hurry last night and forgot to bring juice for an american colleague who is working here atm. He vapes but is clueless what nice tobaccos the US has to offer. Can u believe it.... he orders TW from the UK.


----------



## Jacob_Ventura

Awesome meet. I really enjoyed it. Well done organisers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Still tired  Will post my highlights a bit later today  Right now though - I need breakfast!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Stroodlepuff said:


> Still tired  Will post my highlights a bit later today  Right now though - I need breakfast!!!



I'm still in bed ;p had coffee and breakfast in bed 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## Silver

Yesterday's vape meet was really awesome
It was so nice to see all the familiar faces and so many new ones. 
Congrats to @kimbo for comint so far to attend the meet. 
And a special thanks to our dear skipper @Rob Fisher who drove up from Durban to be with us. 
And of course, @ShaneW from East London. 

Once again well done to @Stroodlepuff for all the organising. You are a champ!

The event is unquestionably a great success and everything is moving in the right direction. Long may this continue...

I will upload some pics when I get a chance

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

I want just to say thank you to everyone that I met, sorry I had to leave in a hurry last night. 
I am not going to mention names but thank you, thank you for all the help and smiles and just all the friendliness. Johan I think we can talk all night, just sorry that I have to leave it's a batch if you have to rely on other for a lift

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke187

kimbo said:


> I want just to say thank you to everyone that I met, sorry I had to leave in a hurry last night.
> I am not going to mention names but thank you, thank you for all the help and smiles and just all the friendliness. Johan I think we can talk all night, just sorry that I have to leave it's a batch if you have to rely on other for a lift


 
It was cool meeting you as well, even though it was just a short hello

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

kimbo said:


> I want just to say thank you to everyone that I met, sorry I had to leave in a hurry last night.
> I am not going to mention names but thank you, thank you for all the help and smiles and just all the friendliness. Johan I think we can talk all night, just sorry that I have to leave it's a batch if you have to rely on other for a lift



I wondered where you diappeared to @kimbo 
I wanted to chat more
As long as you enjoyed it. 

On that note, the meet has so many people now that it is difficult to have a "proper" chat to eveyone that you want to chat to. As @Yiannaki said, time flies and before you know, it's dark and drawing to a close. 

Till next time...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo

That is very true @Silver, and with the bus that was late my time was extra short

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poppie

I enjoyed meeting the people and faces ( on the forum) @Gizmo, @Rob Fisher @ Annemarie
To just mention a few - 
Had to leave early - did not meet @johan (os) and lots of others that came late.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## u4ria

What an incredible meat-up!! friendly peeps bigups to everyone who gave us noobz some tips
And of course, @ShaneW from East London you rock dude really appreciate everything
Thank you to all who organised it !!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW

Tom said:


> Shane, when are u going back to EC? I was too much in a hurry last night and forgot to bring juice for an american colleague who is working here atm. He vapes but is clueless what nice tobaccos the US has to offer. Can u believe it.... he orders TW from the UK.



Flying out early tomorrow morning. I'll PM you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

I just want to thank everyone for attending this event. All the vendors who gave us the opportunity to try out new products and flavours. The friendly staff at Alibi, who were so accommodating, not to mention the excellent food. All the members who were able to attend, and those that were unable to make it. Look forward to seeing you next time. And lastly, to those hardworking elves that slaved to make everything behind the scenes function well. Thank you all

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

I think @M4dm0nk3y brought up a really good point. 

We have such a diverse bunch of members on this forum in terms of our age groups and I think this is such a great thing. We all have some much to learn from one another.

If it wasn't for the forum and these meets, the chances of all of us sitting down together and chatting about stuff would have been very unlikely. 

I'm grateful to the lifestyle this forum has helped me live and to the awesome people on here I've met along the way

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## NickT

I showed up, bought stuff, then left straight away. Unfortunately I couldn't hang around as the wife and I had other engagements. But it was awesome to see so many like minded people in real life, in the same place. Hopefully at the next one I'll get to hang around for a while. 

I just have to add. OMG Suicide Bunny Madrina is undescribably yummy!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ZortEd

Man oh man oh man...

What a great event. I don't know where to start. @Austin VapeonMadison bro, was awesome meeting you and your lovely better half, just a shame we couldn't stay and vape the whole night through, we will have to have a drink again some time soon.. @baksteen8168 man, you rocked, we will get them next time, got the 411 on Austin's USA haxx he used!

@Rowan Francis as always a pleasure, i'll have to get a restraining order on you, because whenever i see you i buy whatever juice you say...not good, not good at all

@Chef Guest what an awesome experience it was meeting you and your lovely lady. I finished the 18mg of whatever UK juice you put in my Tobh (for testing on your AWSOME mod) lastnight when i got home..oh, and it was good *caugh *caugh.

@ShaneW and @KieranD thank you for the juice and service you provided..if wasn't the poor man i am i would have bought a heck of a lot more juice from you. At least i can say i supported you both!

@Mauritz and your beautifull wife, thank you for the experience that is your juices, and for providing us with the juice for the clouds..i choked it was that good

@Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo always fun talking to you guys and thank you for putting this great event together, i know there goes a ton of work into getting this together. Thank you

@Rob Fisher @johan you guys aren't as scary as everyone says.. was a privilege to have met you.

Last but not least, everybody that was there and that i haven't mentioned, i tried to meet as many of you as i can, but there was just too many things going on.. It was well worth the drive from Klerksdorp.

I Salute you!

Z

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

What a FANTASTIC vape meet! Well done @Stroodlepuff!

This was close to 23H00 last night, seems even my phone camera had a bit too much:

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## johan

Poppie said:


> I enjoyed meeting the people and faces ( on the forum) @Gizmo, @Rob Fisher @ Annemarie
> To just mention a few -
> Had to leave early - did not meet @johan (os) and lots of others that came late.


 
Apologies - missed out on meeting you with about 5 minutes, next time I will be hopefully on time.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## devdev

Reo Group Shot (Fisheye lens)

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Heckers

devdev said:


> Reo Group Shot (Fisheye lens)
> View attachment 10680
> 
> 
> View attachment 10681


 
Are half of those @Rob Fisher's Reos?


----------



## baksteen8168

ZortEd said:


> Man oh man oh man...
> 
> What a great event. I don't know where to start. @Austin VapeonMadison bro, was awesome meeting you and your lovely better half, just a shame we couldn't stay and vape the whole night through, we will have to have a drink again some time soon.. @baksteen8168 man, you rocked, we will get them next time, got the 411 on Austin's USA haxx he used!
> 
> @Rowan Francis as always a pleasure, i'll have to get a restraining order on you, because whenever i see you i buy whatever juice you say...not good, not good at all
> 
> @Chef Guest what an awesome experience it was meeting you and your lovely lady. I finished the 18mg of whatever UK juice you put in my Tobh (for testing on your AWSOME mod) lastnight when i got home..oh, and it was good *caugh *caugh.
> 
> @ShaneW and @KieranD thank you for the juice and service you provided..if wasn't the poor man i am i would have bought a heck of a lot more juice from you. At least i can say i supported you both!
> 
> @Mauritz and your beautifull wife, thank you for the experience that is your juices, and for providing us with the juice for the clouds..i choked it was that good
> 
> @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo always fun talking to you guys and thank you for putting this great event together, i know there goes a ton of work into getting this together. Thank you
> 
> @Rob Fisher @johan you guys aren't as scary as everyone says.. was a privilege to have met you.
> 
> Last but not least, everybody that was there and that i haven't mentioned, i tried to meet as many of you as i can, but there was just too many things going on.. It was well worth the drive from Klerksdorp.
> 
> I Salute you!
> 
> Z


Thanks @ZortEd

Next time we will all be blowing clouds like Muricans!  haha


----------



## devdev

Excellent meet!

Thanks to @Tom, @kimbo, @ShaneW and @Rob Fisher for travelling to the meet and making it all that much more!

Thanks to @Stroodlepuff, @Gizmo, @Silver, @Alex and @Rob Fisher for organising, representing, poking and prodding.

Thanks to all the entrants in the Cloud Blowing and Coil building contest. Well done to @Austin VapeonMadison for taking home the prize for Cloud Blowing and to @Yiannaki for winning the coil building.

@PeterHarris and @Rowan Francis I enjoyed judging the competitions with you - Pete please post the pic of Austin's winning 0.11 ohm Cloud chasing rig.

@johan, @Chef Guest, @Frenzy, @paulph201, @annemarievdh, @Smokyg, @Chocolate Goddess, @thekeeperza and a few more I cannot remember right now - Thank you for being awesome, for being you, and for being people I am so happy to be associated with thanks to this forum.

Thanks to everyone who came through and helped make our meet that much more special. There are a lot on here who said they were there that I did not get a chance to meet. Please come up and say hello next time! I was running around organising things for most of the meet, and did not get to circulate and meet and greet as much as I had hoped to... trying to organise vapers is like herding cats - damn near impossible.

Thank again to @Stroodlepuff - You are the only reason why our Vape Meets are as well planned, executed and attended, the task of organising is a thankless one, but you are a star!

Thank you to all the vendors for representing, sponsoring prizes, and consuming all of our disposable income (and income that was never disposable)

It is worth announcing that we are more than likely not going back to Alibi, largely because we have outgrown the venue

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 3


----------



## johan

Have to post again.

Lovely meeting all the beautiful people. Got some nice vape meet buys, stole a juice from @ShaneW, scored an exclusive juice from @Silver and a screwdriver from @Melinda & @Derick. Almost walked away with a couple of beautiful girls, but luckily I am a gentleman (and @Chef Guest is a bigger than me) .

Did not win the clown blow competition - still can't figure out how I ended up in that comp. However I did win the prize for the most RESERVED vaper at the meet - thanks to the judges that placed the trophy so discreetly in my box!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Heckers said:


> Are half of those @Rob Fisher's Reos?


 
LOL @Heckers 

Actually not. There were quite a number of Reonauts that took part in the photo.
I'd say about 12 Reonauts. 
A few people had more than one on the table

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ShaneW

johan said:


> Have to post again.
> 
> Lovely meeting all the beautiful people. Got some nice vape meet buys, stole a juice from @ShaneW, scored an exclusive juice from @Silver and a screwdriver from @Melinda & @Derick. Almost walked away with a couple of beautiful girls, but luckily I am a gentleman (and @Chef Guest is a bigger than me) .
> 
> Did not win the clown blow competition - still can't figure out how I ended up in that comp. However I did win the prize for the most RESERVED vaper at the meet - thanks to the judges that placed the trophy so discreetly in my box!
> 
> View attachment 10695



Hahaha... I forgot about the reserved sign. @Stroodlepuff awarded you that 

Thanks again to everyone... Had an awesome time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Awesome pics @devdev 

I see my trusty creme brule torch even got a pic on its own 

Still can't believe I won the coil building comp. Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

Yiannaki said:


> Awesome pics @devdev
> 
> I see my trusty creme brule torch even got a pic on its own
> 
> Still can't believe I won the coil building comp. Lol


 
Hahahaha, couldn't resist posting that pic. You unleashed the beast of war for the coil building comp - clearly it worked!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

devdev said:


> Hahahaha, couldn't resist posting that pic. You unleashed the beast of war for the coil building comp - clearly it worked!


And those souvlakia I slipped you did the trick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Awesome meet again @Stroodlepuff. Enjoyed meeting new people, put faces to names, catching up with others and meeting the travelers @Rob Fisher @kimbo @ShaneW @Tom

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

ShaneW said:


> Hahaha... I forgot about the reserved sign. @Stroodlepuff awarded you that
> 
> Thanks again to everyone... Had an awesome time.


Bwahahaha now now it was you and me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

*"hustle and bustle"* - at one point it was so packed, it wasn't easy to move
- that's Chef in the foreground - proud of their new mod creation

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

*Craft Vapour*
- once again @Mauritz and Sharlene had their up-market stand showcasing their juices
- I had to sneak "Reo Blue" into this photo just to add a personal touch

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver

*Juicy Joes*
- that's @ShaneW in action with the famous Heathers, Alien Visions and Nicoticket lines
- Shanes innovative Juice bar menu was a winner in my view, complete with all the juices and short descriptions...

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

*Bunnies*
- a welcome to @KieranD's first vape meet retailer stand. Those bunnies (Suicide Bunny Juice) were causing a stir
- thats @Derick and @Melinda in the background from SkyBlue Vaping

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

*"Duckinator" in action*
- this is our beloved chief spokesman and spectacular duckinator in action
- master @devdev delivering the instructions with much authority!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver

*Admin action*
- with skipper @Rob Fisher who drove all the way from Durban to be with us.
- PS - thanks Stroods for taking such a great photo

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## devdev

Stroodlepuff said:


>


Vape meet honeys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PeterHarris

Here is Austins winning build for the cloud comp...






20gauge g-plat. Duel coil. Serious stuff.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Correct me if I am wrong, but I remembered Austin said the dual coil setup measured 0.11Ω

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac

Yes, that's what he said

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> View attachment 10718
> 
> 
> *Juicy Joes*
> - that's @ShaneW in action with the famous Heathers, Alien Visions and Nicoticket lines
> - Shanes innovative Juice bar menu was a winner in my view, complete with all the juices and short descriptions...


Agreed. The menu pamphlet was great! Highly professional. I even thought about it today....

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## yuganp

Thanks @Stroodlepuff for organizing an awesome event. Nice meeting some 'foreigners' @Rob FisherFisher, @kimbo, @ShaneW .

Also thanks to @Silver, @Chef GuestGuest, @devdev, @johan , @Gizmo and others that I may have forgeten for a brilliant time.


@johan I was waiting for a table dance as previously mentioned in previous Vape meets but settled for the hit rocks stuff you did. You are crazy.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Smoke187

yuganp said:


> Thanks @Stroodlepuff for organizing an awesome event. Nice meeting some 'foreigners' @Rob FisherFisher, @kimbo, @ShaneW .
> 
> Also thanks to @Silver, @Chef GuestGuest, @devdev, @johan , @Gizmo and others that I may have forgeten for a brilliant time.
> 
> 
> @johan I was waiting for a table dance as previously mentioned in previous Vape meets but settled for the hit rocks stuff you did. You are crazy.


 
Was great meeting you as well, nice little chat and awesome demo with your reo


----------



## Chef Guest

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who was at the vape meet for making it an amazing experience as always!

Special thanks to @Stroodlepuff, @Gizmo, @Silver, @Alex and @devdev and all the retailers present for making it a really special day.

@Robfisher, @ZortEd, @BansheeZA, @baksteen, @Yiannaki and all the other out of towners, it was wonderful to finally meet you all and I'm really looking forward to seeing you all again!

@johan, @Rowan Francis, @yuganp, @ShaneW and the rest of the late nighters, had a blast talking shit and having a great time. 

Until the next one, I'll be patiently waiting! 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KieranD

Hey Guys and Girls!!

First of all - thank you to every single person who pulled through for the Vape Meet. What an incredible experience and a great way to meet all of you  
Big ups to @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo for arranging the event. It was exceptionally well run! 

To the other vendors, was great to chat and share experiences and ideas! 

From Vape Cartel - thank you, thank you, thank you!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## debslouw

Thank you to everyone for such an AWESOME Vape Meet!!
We had such a blast - again 

Thank you to everyone that organised the meet @Stroodlepuff & @Gizmo @Silver @devdev - always have soooo much fun.
Already looking forward to the next one.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## debslouw

@bwbwings bought me some really awesome uber vape gear at the meet, and the best part is now that the stinkies taste absolutely disgusting. So I think with my new gear I will be stopping the stinkies very soon! Woohoo

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

debslouw said:


> @bwbwings bought me some really awesome uber vape gear at the meet, and the best part is now that the stinkies taste absolutely disgusting. So I think with my new gear I will be stopping the stinkies very soon! Woohoo


 
Way to go!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## u4ria

hey guys are there video on the cloud blowing comp!!!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

u4ria said:


> hey guys are there video on the cloud blowing comp!!!!


 
Its coming soon, it was filmed

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

u4ria said:


> hey guys are there video on the *clown* blowing comp!!!!


 
Fixed

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi All,

OK I'm back in my kennel in Durbs after an awesome Vape Meet in JHB... it was sooooo worth the trip up and I will try and make every vape meet in the future! It was brilliant to meet the faces behind the posts and great fund was had by all. Special thanks to the organisers and the vendors and to each and every member who made the effort to be there!

In a nutshell it was AWESOME! 

​

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 3


----------



## u4ria

Yiannaki said:


> Fixed


 
lolz we can judge from the video there evidence

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi All,
> 
> OK I'm back in my kennel in Durbs after an awesome Vape Meet in JHB... it was sooooo worth the trip up and I will try and make every vape meet in the future! It was brilliant to meet the faces behind the posts and great fund was had by all. Special thanks to the organisers and the vendors and to each and every member who made the effort to be there!
> 
> In a nutshell it was AWESOME!
> 
> View attachment 10749​


Whoop whoop welcome back @Rob Fisher

Thanks for making the trip. It was awesome meeting and hanging out with you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> Whoop whoop welcome back @Rob Fisher
> 
> Thanks for making the trip. It was awesome meeting and hanging out with you


 
The feeling was mutual! It was a great meet!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi All,
> 
> OK I'm back in my kennel in Durbs after an awesome Vape Meet in JHB... it was sooooo worth the trip up and I will try and make every vape meet in the future! It was brilliant to meet the faces behind the posts and great fund was had by all. Special thanks to the organisers and the vendors and to each and every member who made the effort to be there!
> 
> In a nutshell it was AWESOME!
> 
> View attachment 10749​


Was awesome meeting you Rob and glad you had fun!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi All,
> 
> OK I'm back in my kennel in Durbs after an awesome Vape Meet in JHB... it was sooooo worth the trip up and I will try and make every vape meet in the future! It was brilliant to meet the faces behind the posts and great fund was had by all. Special thanks to the organisers and the vendors and to each and every member who made the effort to be there!
> 
> In a nutshell it was AWESOME!
> 
> View attachment 10749​


 
Happy you arrived back safe in surf city. Awesome meeting you in person and glad you've enjoyed the boys and girls up here in Gauteng. We all look forward to your company at the next vape meet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smokyg

Stroodlepuff said:


> Awesome meet guys. The last of us just left and I have to say the late night crew are a bunch of nutcases... Will post my highlights tomorrow... Right now I'm finished. Estimated final number is around 165...there were 132 name tags handed out but alot of people without. We even had media there


Hey @Stroodlepuff , Garreth will be in contact with you guys about a feature he is doing in our Arts section about the meet. I gave him your guys number, he wants to get some info and obviously consent to do the story if thats cool with you guys?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Smokyg said:


> Hey @Stroodlepuff , Garreth will be in contact with you guys about a feature he is doing in our Arts section about the meet. I gave him your guys number, he wants to get some info and obviously consent to do the story if thats cool with you guys?


 
Perfect  Thanks mr Smoky  Will chat to him. Can Give him my cell number aswell if he needs it and my email addy  Very exciting stuff.


----------



## Smokyg

Stroodlepuff said:


> Perfect  Thanks mr Smoky  Will chat to him. Can Give him my cell number aswell if he needs it and my email addy  Very exciting stuff.


It is really exciting!! I cant wait, it will be out in next weeks Friday section of the Mail & Guardian. He will be running a "Big Feature"  

Please can you PM me your number and direct E-mail address? I only have Gizmo's cell number.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Lucky draw at JHB Vape Meet! Thanks @Oupa!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Lucky draw at JHB Vape Meet! Thanks @Oupa!
> 
> View attachment 10821


I got the voucher code! Whooohooo!!! Oder placed. Thanks @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Lucky draw at JHB Vape Meet! Thanks @Oupa!
> 
> View attachment 10821


 
Super @Rob Fisher 
I assume 5 bottles of VM Menthol Ice incoming...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> I got the voucher code! Whooohooo!!! Oder placed. Thanks @Rob Fisher !


 
Too late Francois!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Super @Rob Fisher
> I assume 5 bottles of VM Menthol Ice incoming...


 
Yes pretty much Hi Ho! Maybe a bottle or two of Coconut concentrate too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

Hey @Stroodlepuff , Any news on when the video will be uploaded?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Soon bud. Just busy with editing etc.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Witu

When is the next vape meet


----------



## Andre

Witu said:


> When is the next vape meet


No date set yet, but watch this forum.


----------



## Melinda

Witu said:


> When is the next vape meet


 
Let us recover from the last one first......please

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Witu

Sorry. I just found out about it as I joined the forum recently


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Witu said:


> Sorry. I just found out about it as I joined the forum recently


 
I will probably be around Nov / December but yes we need to recover first

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Witu

Okay, shweet


----------



## zadiac

Stroodlepuff said:


> I will probably be around Nov / December but yes we need to recover first


 
Hahaha...recover financially yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Witu

What happens at a vape meet


----------



## Silver

Witu said:


> What happens at a vape meet



Hi @Witu
Basically its a semi-informal get together of several vapers - the last one had over 100 people.
Just to meet and chat about all things vaping as well as chill out and meet new people.

There are several retailers that sell some of their juices and gear
And there are some competitions (cloud blowing and coil building) to add some fun.

Really well worth it if you are keen on seeing the best vape gear in one place at one time 
And of course lots of people from all walks of life with the same interest.

Lots of fun

Check out this link 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/jhb-vape-meet-5.3419/page-24#post-109547

And scroll down and see more photos from the most recent vape meet in JHB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Witu said:


> What happens at a vape meet



We meet each other and we vape 

Hahaha....no, and yes, we do that, but we have fun. Sellers have their goodies there and all the juices to try out and buy and, of course, competitions. Coil building, cloud chasing, you know, that kind of thing.


----------



## Alex

And we go home with very light wallets.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

And I forgot to mention that the vape meets have taken place at a venue where there is also lots of food and enough drinks.

So its a really great way to spend a Saturday afternoon

Hopefully you can make it to the next one 
Date has not been finalised yet - but it should be in the next 2 months or so


----------



## Witu

That's pretty sick. Stocked about going when the next one comes up

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

@Stroodlepuff any news on the photo's of the last meet or am i looking in the wrong place?


----------



## annemarievdh

kimbo said:


> @Stroodlepuff any news on the photo's of the last meet or am i looking in the wrong place?



And the video? 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Waiting for them to return to me - the video is being done by a friend and she is taking her time! Photos I have requested from the guys who took them but never got a response @Smokyg maybe you can help here


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Finally got the video footage guys  Will upload on youtube when I go to bed

And in other news  we need to start planning the next one!

I was thinking end November / Beginning December - Need suggestions on date and venue as we will not be going back to Alibi @Chef Guest is ms Chef still open for us to raid her restaurant?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Wonderful cant wait!


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## Melinda

Why won't we be going back to Alibi's?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeGrrl

yaaay cant wait. 

I agee please not the 1st

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Melinda said:


> Why won't we be going back to Alibi's?



Too small, and there were alot of complaints last time, all though the waiters are awesome the manager was very rude to alot of people and made it rather unpleasant

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Whoop whoop  I can make any day as long as it's not the 29th of November 

Can't wait!!


----------



## Tom

Stroodlepuff said:


> Too small, and there were alot of complaints last time, all though the waiters are awesome the manager was very rude to alot of people and made it rather unpleasant


thats a great way to keep customers... the place seems quite dead anyways, i went one night with @TylerD and they just had half the menu in stock, and there was one (!) table other then ours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

yip sounds familiar @Tom - there are a lot of reasons they not making it and I really feel sorry for the staff as they really are brilliant!

The video is taking forever to upload guys. Will post here soon as its done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Just waiting on youtube to finish removing the camera shake and then I will post the link

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Here we go

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Smoke187

Awesome clip, wish it were a bit longer. And thats me in the opening scene, the 3 dudes, i'm the 1 with the black bomber, behind Ibi with the green bomber

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Super video - captures the vibe very well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wazie_VGODSA

Will definitely try my best for the VGOD SA crew to be at the next Vape Meet


----------

